# Rutagagas



## thumpershere2 (Oct 29, 2004)

Help,  need a recipe for baked rutabegas, anyone  know of one??. A friend asked me this and I don't have a recipe for one.thank you all who help..


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 29, 2004)

Here are two I have.

Turnip Casserole
1 1/2 lb Turnips, peeled and thinly sliced (can also use rutabegas)
2 tb Butter 
1  Onion, thinly sliced 
2/3 c Celery, chopped 
2 tb Flour 
1 c Milk 
1/2 c Grated sharp cheese (cheddar, swiss, gruyere, etc)
Salt and pepper to taste 
3 tb Bread crumbs 

1.Cook turnips in boiling, salted water to cover until just tender. Drain.
2.Saute the onion and celery in butter until tender. Sprinkle with flour and cook 1 minute. Add milk and stir until thickened. 
3.Stir in cheese, salt and pepper. Combine cheese sauce with turnips, place in baking dish and top with crumbs. Brown under broiler until golden.

Turnip and Apple Bake
1  Turnip or rutabega 
1 tb Butter 
Salt and pepper to taste
2 c Thinly sliced apples 
2 tb Brown sugar 
1/4 ts Cinnamon
1/4 ts Nutmeg, fresh grated
1/2 c Dry bread crumbs 
2 tb Brown sugar 
2 tb Butter, melted 

Preheat oven to 350F
1.Cook turnip in salted boiling water; when tender mash with butter, salt and pepper.
2.Mix the apple slices with brown sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg.
3.In greased casserole layer turnip and apples, beginning and ending with a turnip layer.
4.Mix bread crumbs with melted butter and brown sugar; sprinkle over turnip layer. Bake for 50-60 minutes. Allow to stand for several minutes before serving.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 29, 2004)

i like to mash several root veggies (turnips, beets, etc.), yukon gold potatoes, yams, and cauliflower together, with a good dollop of honey and a chunk o' butter. depending on the amounts of each veggie, it usually ends up some color of red, orange, or yellow, but very healthy and tasty.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 30, 2004)

I like roasted rutabagas.  Just peel them and cut them into quarters or sixths depending on size.  Lay them on a cookie sheet and drizzle them with olive oil, then with maple syrup. Salt and pepper and roast them at 400 degrees.  It will take 30-40 mins depending on the size of the rutabagas.

Good Luck!


----------



## Konditor (Oct 30, 2004)

Rutabaga & turnip are often called by the same name.  Yet they are two quite different vegetables.  Shall we get to the “root” of this culinary misunderstanding?  

The turnip, a member of the mustard family, has been around for at least 4,000 years.  This small, roundish vegetable is white with a purple crown and no neck.  It has a texture similar to a radish and a slightly peppery flavor that is a cross, I would say, between a tart fresh apple and a crisp radish.

Although turnips are generally sold with the tops removed, their thin green leaves are good in soups or steamed as greens.  Because of its high water content, turnip does not store well.

While the small, white-fleshed turnip is one of Europe’s more popular vegetables, North Americans are generally more familiar with the stronger flavored rutabagas.  These vegetables are a descendant of Swedish _rotobagge_ (meaning “round root”), which led to it also being called a Swede or Swedish turnip.  Rutabaga is a large, yellowish-orange vegetable with a muted purple crown and a swollen, ridged neck where its bluish leaves were cut off.  It has a sweeter, stronger flavor and slightly more nutritional value than turnip.

When at the produce market, I look for smooth, firm, well-formed, blemish-free turnips & rutabagas.  Trust me when I say that _small turnips are less likely to be spongy in texture_.  I keep turnips in the refrigerator crisper drawer; but I store rutabagas in my cool basement.

Rutabagas are an ideal vegetable to include in a hearty lamb stew.  Along with grated turnips & carrot, they make a delicious three-root slaw.  And a thick cream-of-rutabaga soup is great sustenance on a cold winter’s day.  I think that the simplest method for preparing rutabaga is to honey-glaze it after boiling; it makes for a pleasant side dish to accompany roast capon or turkey.  I cook turnip less often:  My favorite ways to serve it are either roasted or stir-fried in a wok with fresh ginger.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 31, 2004)

Thank you all for the recipes. They all sound really good.


----------

